# RST GILA 100MM Fork Any Good??



## Clynns (Apr 23, 2010)

Is this fork any good?

http://cgi.ebay.com/RST-GILA-100MM-...Cycling_Parts_Accessories&hash=item563ae3762d

And if so will it work with 2010 Giant Rincon W?

http://www.giant-bicycles.com/en-US/bikes/model/rincon.w/5691/36245/

Thanks!


----------



## stalker (Feb 25, 2010)

Why exactly do you wanna buy it in the first place? Did your existing fork get messed up?

If it did, your bike must still be under warranty.


----------



## Clynns (Apr 23, 2010)

No, just for upgrade purposes. And being as I know close to nothing about parts I wanted to see what some more knowledgeable people thought.


----------



## One Pivot (Nov 20, 2009)

its bad to terrible.. leaning towards terrible. the suntour on your bike is better.


----------



## Clynns (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks... didn't seem great by what I could see.


----------



## stalker (Feb 25, 2010)

If at all you want a significant upgrade to your suspension, you'll need to put in quiet a bit more.
For something around $250 you can get a Tora solo air.


----------



## Clynns (Apr 23, 2010)

Yeah, I would like to upgrade my fork and brakes but am realizing how expensive that is.
I'm looking for a good deal on Avid BB7s, but still don't know what kind of fork I should be looking for. I think I don't want an air fork though.
Any other suggestions on some good forks that aren't too expensive?


----------



## stalker (Feb 25, 2010)

you can get a kit with cables & bb7's for about $105

The Rock Shox dart series can be had for between 80 & 140 bucks. Though I'm not sure if other more experienced members would even consider those to be an upgrade over your stock suspension


----------



## Clynns (Apr 23, 2010)

Stock fork currently is an SR XCM 100mm suspension fork.
Is it even worth upgrading now?
Same with the brakes... What would be a good first upgrade?


----------



## tsmosher (Mar 30, 2010)

Just ride the bike you bought!

The SR XCM fork is fine. The Tektro IOs are not the best, but they're fine too.


----------



## GrayBeard Pirate (Dec 26, 2009)

Ride what you have until you break something or you just hate something. Then upgrade those parts.


----------



## CaveGiant (Aug 21, 2007)

Suntour forks are like $5 hookers, probably fun to ride, but at the end of the day that extra $100 would get you a lot more.

The advice on the Tora is 100% spot on, cheapest fork on the market that works.
Spend less and you will regret it.

A good fork with give you better control and give you more fun.


----------



## One Pivot (Nov 20, 2009)

manitou forks are the same price as toras in a lot of cases, and they're better, lighter forks.

i have a tora and its really good for the price, sure.. but minutes are $500-$700 forks (which are good even for that price) selling for 200. ive seen R7's for 225 bucks, and standard tpc+ minutes for around there too.


----------



## Selftest (Jun 3, 2009)

Ride the piss out of it until something breaks.

You'll never know the difference.


I've learned something about the internet: Without it, we never knew what we were missing. Magazines just seemed like "Only the pros ride that stuff." On the internet, you come across a thousand know-it-alls with upgrade-itis, all with seemingly endless funds and opinions.

What do you hate about your current suspension? Stiff? Squirrely? Lack of travel? What? If it's "just because I read a bunch on here that my fork sucks and nobody uses it," that ain't good enough. Unless it's cracked, broken, dead, dying, or stealing your milk and cookies, who CARES? If you have to ask the question in the forum, you probably are not at the level that the difference cannot be perceived by you. Sure, we all like new ****, but will it make you a better rider?

Brakes are a different story. You can get complete BB7s for under $100. Ask your LBS if they have any take-offs for ya. They might. Again, ride the piss out of it until it breaks or wears down. The only thing you should even worry about now is wheels, tires, and making sure everything is functioning correctly.


----------



## theOceanBlue (Jul 30, 2011)

Hello. ..I dont know a lot about forks. and would appreciate any input. I need a fork but on a limited budget. I have an older 01 marZocchi z1 bomber that i can get rebuilt due to leaky oil for a little under 100 dollars. Do you think it would be worth it? I mostly ride singletrack and cross crounty now. Or should i wait a long time to get something nicer.


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

theOceanBlue said:


> Hello. ..I dont know a lot about forks. and would appreciate any input. I need a fork but on a limited budget. I have an older 01 marZocchi z1 bomber that i can get rebuilt due to leaky oil for a little under 100 dollars. Do you think it would be worth it? I mostly ride singletrack and cross crounty now. Or should i wait a long time to get something nicer.


ENDURO Seal, and Wiper kit for Marzocchi 32mm, Fork Maintenance and Service Parts
How about rebuilding yourself with an Enduro seal kit. It seems like a good fork worth the effort to learn the maintenance skills.


----------



## cobba (Apr 5, 2007)

theOceanBlue said:


> Hello. ..I dont know a lot about forks. and would appreciate any input. I need a fork but on a limited budget. I have an older 01 marZocchi z1 bomber that i can get rebuilt due to leaky oil for a little under 100 dollars. Do you think it would be worth it? I mostly ride singletrack and cross crounty now. Or should i wait a long time to get something nicer.


If you're mechanically minded and have some tools it shouldn't be too hard for you to change the seals yourself for a lot less then $100

Marzocchi Service Manuals

Why dig up a 2 year old thread ?


----------



## theOceanBlue (Jul 30, 2011)

thanks for the info..I looked at the manual and it seems straight forward. I'm gonng try and do the seals myself and save some money. This otta be interesting but fun. Thanks again


----------



## Millfox (Jun 22, 2012)

Lower range Suntour forks are okay if you're not racing. Learn to ride first, then upgrade.


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

The X series Suntour forks are fine for bike paths with dirt or forest roads and of course perfectly adequate for city commuting. Trails will quickly overstress them. You will lose travel, have notchy movement and get pogoing over multiple hits at speed. They are prone to seizing under these types of challenging conditions. Bike Radar in reviews has characterized them as "punishing offroad". See one on the trail? It's a new low end bike with a novice rider on his first run getting a poor impression of mtbiking. To choose one as a replcement is making your next purchase that much more expensive. You can ride on them but you can't learn much.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

I can't remember if the Z.3 or the Z.1 was the top of the line... but I'll take my '01 Z.2 over any of the low-end Suntours any day.


----------



## Micdanson88 (Feb 25, 2013)

tsmosher said:


> Just ride the bike you bought!
> 
> The SR XCM fork is fine. The Tektro IOs are not the best, but they're fine too.


Tektro IO can be downright dangerous. They are unreliable for anything more than slowing the bike down. Tektro novella are better.


----------



## Micdanson88 (Feb 25, 2013)

Selftest said:


> Brakes are a different story. You can get complete BB7s for under $100.


+1 for the bb7's World of difference over tektro


----------



## Micdanson88 (Feb 25, 2013)

theOceanBlue said:


> Hello. ..I dont know a lot about forks. and would appreciate any input. I need a fork but on a limited budget. I have an older 01 marZocchi z1 bomber that i can get rebuilt due to leaky oil for a little under 100 dollars. Do you think it would be worth it? I mostly ride singletrack and cross crounty now. Or should i wait a long time to get something nicer.


Yes they are--if you do it yourself. I rebuilt mine for $35 including special greases and oil. Mine are an old 1998 and now they work like new.


----------



## gti330ex (Jul 30, 2014)

Selftest said:


> Ride the piss out of it until something breaks.
> 
> You'll never know the difference.
> 
> ...


Well said!

Yea&#8230; I know, this is an old thread and everything, but after doing a week or so of research I've seen a lot of stuff here with noobs (like me)s trying to get feedback and advice on different forks and what not, and this guy really hit it on the spot.


----------

